# Anery Tesseras



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello, so personal thoughts I think anery tesseras are gorgeous. I have a male tess and my partner has a female anery. I am happy that breeding them a male tess will be het for anery breed that back to the original female and there is a chance for an anery teasers. My main question is, if I kept a male and female anery tessera from this pairing what could they produce? I beleive no other hets are involved. 
Cheers in advance!


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Anery Tessera to Anery Tessera will give you all aneries with about 3/4 of the clutch being tessera as well.


----------

